# Fiat Ducato , Swift Sundance 2.8 non turbo



## escape1955 (May 17, 2014)

We have just bought a 2002 590rs 2.8 non turbo it has done 34,000 on our first trips we could only get about 45/50 mph, but we have just been down south and did manage to get 60/65 on motorway, but on incline had to change down ,what sort of speed do you get out of yours


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

That sounds about right to me. We had a 1.9d non turbo Autohomes Wanderer which usually struggled to make 50mph particularly if the wind was against us. Any kind of incline could see it slow dramatically, the use of 3rd gear was a regular occurence in any journey.

You need an after-market turbo to make any real difference.

The fuel consumption was no better than a turbo engine either. It would usually average 26/27mpg - a figure I can easily match in my current 2.3 multijet and at faster speeds.

JohnW


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds about right.

Your 2.8 non-turbocharged engine, of 2002 engineering vintage, is being asked to pull a motorhome, not a base white van empty or half loaded; so it's an always-fully-loaded 3.5 tonnes of weight, and usually with the aerodynamics of a housebrick.

They're called "chuggers" for a reason. 

Just tootle along; sit back and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There was always the possibility of adding a turbo but why? Are you in a race?
Compare your van with a barge... the barge still gets there.
I tend to set my speed on or around 57mph and get good economy. Your diesel (which is hardly run in yet, really) can poodle along with the traffic flow and until about ten years ago when the little turbo engines came out, your van motor was more or less the standard, I have owned a couple. The only place I notice a difference would be on steep hills, where the turbo does show some advantages.
So, add a Turbo or keep the money in your pocket to enjoy when you arrive five minutes later.

Alan


----------



## escape1955 (May 17, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks all for your replies, I wont be getting a turbo fitted, just think of all the nights away we can have on the money saved. :lol:


----------

